

Jsfiddle with 500 Internal Server Error, Twitter with Overcapacity - chespinoza

What's going on?
======
mootothemax
Start by checking Twitter's API health page:

<https://dev.twitter.com/status>

Which links to, e.g., what looks like big problems with the home timline:

[https://status.io.watchmouse.com/7617/125017//statuses/home_...](https://status.io.watchmouse.com/7617/125017//statuses/home_timeline-\(OAuth-1.0a\))

I realise that I do a lot of Twitter and other API development, and so it's
easy for me to say, but I don't think it's too crazy to suggest you should be
looking in their general direction for answers first.

~~~
chespinoza
Thanks mootothemax!

